# Recommendations for PLB



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Any recommendations for a compact PLB with GPS?


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

MT410G is what I have (I think). It is a 406 PLB with GPS. Got mine from Bias over the web.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks seems what I am looking for.


----------



## emufingers (Aug 11, 2010)

Paul. I spotted this on the net. May be of interest o you. Availabkle at Anaconda and a few other places in SA.
http://au.findmespot.com/en/#


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

yankatthebay said:


> MT410G is what I have (I think). It is a 406 PLB with GPS. Got mine from Bias over the web.


The company I work for has purchased approx 3000 of these in the last 12 months for its staff. I was one of several people on the project team who evaluated all the units on the market and assessed the Tenders for suitability. I am also one of 2 responsible officers in our company that are contacted by AMSA when we get an activation so I am talking from first hand personal experience.

We have recently identified a small flaw in these units that may present as a problem to yak users that I thought may of interest in sharing here.

Our company requires staff to have their PLB in close proximity to their worksite, and in some cases actually on their person. We had a recent activation where the unit was tracked down and found in a staff members esky (because our field staff are never far way from their esky, many choose to keep them there). Despite the fact it got a signal out through the esky, we were more surprised to find the unit was beeping and acting like it had been activated, with the antenna and activation arm still in the off position, and the seal intact.

Further investigation found there was some water in the esky, and the unit had been immersed in it. When I reported this back to AMSA they advised that it was quite common for non waterproof units to falsely activate when immersed in water. This was not the first and it was quite well known to them.

What I suggest from this, is that if you want to get a PLB for your yak (there are many reasons why a PLB is more practical in a yak than an EPIRB....but not going into that here) please make sure that the manufacturer specifications state that the unit is waterproof. Because it is a PLB and not an EPIRB it does not have to be waterproof to meet the regulations (although many are waterproof). You do not really want to be the cause of a false activation (a recent false activation I know of cost over $20,000), nor have to throw your unit away because you accidently fell out of your yak in a non emergency situation and it activated.

When I speak on this topic I am near always asked what my choice would be if I were buying a PLB for my yak. I stress that it is an individual choice, but a unit that took my eye was this one:

http://www.mcmurdo.co.uk/news/news_arti ... ews_id=409

This unit is waterproof, floats, and is extremely compact in that it is approx only have the size of a packet of cigarettes. It was a very new unit on the market at the time and is claimed to take advantage of newer technology to allow its size to be more compact. There are others on the market - my point is that in light of my recent experience I would be suggesting that yakkers choose a waterproof unit.

I have no association with any of the companies above - my views are offered based purely on my experiences in evaluating PLB's and my experiences with several activations over the last few months.

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

Gday.
This's what I've got. I know it's not an epirb but it'll do for my needs.
It is very compact and easy to store.
Cheers.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

sandyfreckle said:


> Gday.
> This's what I've got. I know it's not an epirb but it'll do for my needs.
> It is very compact and easy to store.
> Cheers.


Just dont get it wet.....This is the same model that we had activate itself after being in water.

GME have advised that although they state it is waterproof, they will not guarrantee that immersion in water will not set them off accidently. We are still awaiting the unit to be fully assessed and evaluated by GME - but this have been their advice to AMSA.

Fyi....AMSA themselves actually prefer yakkers to have a PLB rather than an EPIRB - because the PLB can be kept on your person all the time and is a much better option than having your EPIRB attached to the vessel that heads off in the current leaving you in the water without detection. It is for the very same reason that crews on racing yachts also carry a PLB on their person - not just relying on the EPIRB attached to the vessel, This was personally discussed between myself and their senior officers in a recent meeting.

Bart70


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

mine has been wet and submerged several times without a problem at all. I suspect you might have had a faulty unit if it activated on its own, mine has not had any problems at all.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

yankatthebay said:


> mine has been wet and submerged several times without a problem at all. I suspect you might have had a faulty unit if it activated on its own, mine has not had any problems at all.


G'day Patrick,

That was what we initially thought....until AMSA told us that they are known for it. They have previously discussed the issue with GME who advised that the unit may falsely activate if submerged. I flew to Canberra last week and met with AMSA - this topic was again discussed with the same outcome. Our activation was not the first accidental activation caused by water. Their advice was to treat the unit as splashproof only.

Given the history and prior incidents, and GME advising not to immerse the units, I am comfortable in my judgement that the issue is design related and not a one off due to a faulty unit. Certainly if this occurrence was related to a fault (and this unit is going to be analysed), there have been enough prior occurrences to persuade GME to advise not to immerse the units.

If I get any further information I will certainly pass it on for your knowledge.

Cheers,
Bart70


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Great to here about the GME unit as I have been contemplating getting a PLB and was leaning towards the GME but also looked at the Fastfind from McMurdo.
Just had a look at the specs for both and the GME is listed as IP67 (Submersion to 1m) and the Fastfind as IPx8 (Waterproof to 10m) :shock:
Also found some good prices for both here:
http://www.chsmith.com.au/Products/GME- ... t-PLB.html
http://www.chsmith.com.au/Products/McMu ... h-GPS.html

Pity they cant standardise on the personal EPIRB as that should bring the price down and also meet the legal EPIRB requirement.
http://www.chsmith.com.au/Products/EPIRBS-Personal.html


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

G'day Buff,

After evaluating all the units my personal choice for yakking was the McMurdo. There small size, and higher waterproof rating is worth exta $$ for yak use IMHO.

Don't hold your breath on international standards for personal EPIRB - the international bodies only started to recognise PLB's for what they are a few years ago! The big wheel does turn slowly when all international bodies have to come to agreement!

In saying that, it was quite clear from my involvement with these that with advances in technology and manufacturing processes the size of all these units will reduce dramatically making a fully compliant EPIRP that is the size of a smal PLB an everyday thing. The McMurdo was evidence of this when it was released last year, containing newer GPS technology and circuitry that allows the unit to be much smaller than the others on the market. Personal EPIRBS are hitting the market and will reduce in price as both technology to manufacture becomes cheaper, and demand increases.

Cheers,
Bart70

EDIT : Just clicked the links in your thread for the PLB prices. That is the cheapest I have seen a Fast Find 211 - they are usually between $700 - $800!! At that price I would not hesitate to get one over the GME. The smaller size and higher waterproof rating is well worth the few $$.

Also, the 2 Personal EPIRBS in the link you posted are not actually approved as EPIRBS (yes...sellers are allowed to sell a device and call it a PLB or an EPRIB even if it does not meet the requirements or approval - frustrating!!). They may have the same function but do not have approval. I think that if you legally needed to carry an EPIRB (boats offshore) one of these would not suffice unless they are approved. If they submit for approval and get it they will be a great alternative. I reckon they are on the right track but just need to get make it all legal.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Really helpful advice thanks.


----------

